

Git Commit History Visualization - Xichekolas
http://vimeo.com/2979844

======
Xichekolas
Notice what happens at the 5 minute mark. That is when Rails moved to Github
last April.

~~~
Celcius
I'm not familiar with how rails has been developed but I'm guessing the
explosion is due to there previously only being a small group of people with
commit access, as opposed to a sudden rush of people working on it when it hit
github, right?

~~~
DannoHung
I think it's _mostly_ just that individuals were being properly credited for
patches that they submitted, rather than them going through one of the
commiters and the source control tool logging the committer as the patch
author.

~~~
Xichekolas
Yeah that is almost certainly 95% of it. Not like Rails was languishing in
obscurity before it went to Github. I just thought the visualization was cool.

------
allanj37
Is there an explanation anywhere about what the different aspects of the
visualization represent? (colors, for instance)

~~~
Xichekolas
In the top left corner is a little legend for the colors. The bottom right has
the date of the commit. I had to watch in HD and fullscreen to even see them.

It was generated with code_swarm: <http://code.google.com/p/codeswarm/>

